# Thanks for the good advice



## cynamin (Jul 8, 2016)

I have completed 4 Amazon Flex trips and it was a sink or swim experience. I reviewed a couple youtube videos before taking my first trip and it helped. I was so excited, I didn't sleep the night before and sat in line at the distribution center for an hour. My first pickup was 25 packages. I was in awwwww. The next day I was first again and they broke my ass in. They gave me 63 packages. There was many reasons it took me 2 additional hours..
- I left the facility late from not knowing how to pack 63 packages. I just threw them in. 
- Got to my first stop and wanted to quit. It was a mess. It took me a while to find that 1 package. 
- I spent minutes trying to rectify my packages to make it easier. 
- Going into extra hour 2, I called Support and told them how many packages I had...he said AND. Bastard. 
-Thanks for telling me I can drop off after 4 hours. 

Now...Do I have to scan them as undeliverablea?


----------



## J.F.R. (Jun 10, 2016)

cynamin said:


> I have completed 4 Amazon Flex trips and it was a sink or swim experience. I reviewed a couple youtube videos before taking my first trip and it helped. I was so excited, I didn't sleep the night before and sat in line at the distribution center for an hour. My first pickup was 25 packages. I was in awwwww. The next day I was first again and they broke my ass in. They gave me 63 packages. There was many reasons it took me 2 additional hours..
> - I left the facility late from not knowing how to pack 63 packages. I just threw them in.
> - Got to my first stop and wanted to quit. It was a mess. It took me a while to find that 1 package.
> - I spent minutes trying to rectify my packages to make it easier.
> ...


Take them back to the warehouse and they will do it for you. Remember to use your trunk, back seat and if needed front seat to pack packages. Organize them by area number, 4000, 5000, etc.

Figure out a system where you keep the BINS of packages together just like how they were on the cart. A simple system once you figure out a good technique. But yeah I wouldn't give Amazon or NO other company time if you're not getting paid for it.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

cynamin said:


> - Going into extra hour 2, I called Support and told them how many packages I had...he said AND. Bastard.


This is the part you need to remember. Of all the things you experienced so far, knowing that you're
practically under the bus already with these "support" creatures is knowledge that will save you time.
You can call any random phone number in the United States and receive more help. Try it next time.
I'm not even kidding. Call Sears customer service or a movie theater instead. An ice cream parlor, anything.
Don' t say Amazon, just ask some random question of whomever answers. They may tell you to piss off.
That is more help and it will actually do you more good than a wasted half hour with Amazon support.
I wish I was joking.


----------



## cynamin (Jul 8, 2016)

UTX1...today was crazy. I had 40 packages and most was on the 3rd and 4th floor apartments and the others was highrises with call boxes. I marked 4 as undeliverable and when was about to mark the next one, the App said I had to call customer service. I marked them undeliverable bc the customer wasn't answering their call button. These call buttons are tied into their phone. 

Is there a limit to how many packages you can mark undeliverable? How would you handle this situation? Would you leave the packages at the door or return to distribution center?


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

cynamin said:


> UTX1...today was crazy.
> Is there a limit to how many packages you can mark undeliverable?
> How would you handle this situation?
> Would you leave the packages at the door or return to distribution center?


Okay, let's break this down.....

Limits: It's relative to the total number of packages you've successfully delivered.

Why this is important: It is a metric against which Amazon will measure your Flex Partner performance.
When Prime is involved, also measured is on-time delivery stats. For these "dot.com" packages, it's more
about # of pkgs marked "unable to deliver" and for what reason. These are tracked differently. It's about why ?
Did customer cancel order online ?(not counted against you) Couldn't find address (your fault) 
Delivery would be later than 21:00 (maybe Logistics fault, maybe you) Customer refused delivery (not your fault).

You'd hear more feedback if you have too many, but that number is different for a driver who's 
completed 100 blocks and successfully delivered 3,9xx pkgs out of 4,000 than it is for a new driver
who still calls support for anything (even if the car explodes, I won't call them).

Consider putting the apartment manager to work. She has nothing to do anyway (I'm kidding).
If leasing office will accept delivery, you don't have to worry about it. If they don't, it's up to
your best judgment whether or not to leave a package unattended in an apartment environment.
3rd and 4th floors are far better to leave something unattended than 1st floor, simply less foot traffic.

Call boxes hardly ever function as intended. they're broken. people move. they don't update #'s.

Next, you CAN call the customer. See what they want you to do. They're usually helpful when
you have something they want. Each customer's PHONE NUMBER is on the package.
Look on the label. In the very middle of the package is a small string of characters.
There are 3 barcodes on that label. Between the first linear set of bars and to the right of
the QR code, there embedded in that string is the customers contact number. You can also reach
them thru the app, if you don't want to call directly. Sometimes you might want to, so they'll answer.
Get a verbal confirmation that it's okay to leave it under the door mat.

You can choose the Doorman/Reception option and get a signature, even if it's not a doorman.
If you think a signature is need to protect yourself and keep honest people honest, don't worry
that Janie Buttafuko isn't a doorman. Just get her to sign anyway. make a note in the comment section.

When you visually witness someone waiting for you to drop that package so they can steal it,
then NO don't leave the package. Not much choice in that since it's almost certain the 3 guys
in hoodies laughing and passing a blunt around and pointing at you from across the complex
are waiting to see if you're going to leave the package at the door. That's different.

Kick the doors in if you have to. Deliver that crap. Don't put up with any hoohaah.
To be honest, that's the real answer. But the other stuff is good too. I give you both.

I don't return many packages to the warehouse. In this business, you learn to walk thru walls.


----------

